# How should raw silk feel?



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

Maybe I am retarded, but I recieved a raw silk liner and it feels nothing remotely to silk. Infact IMO its quite ruff and really don't think it would feel nice next to my babes delicates.
SO did I get shipped the wrong item or is this what I ordered?
THANKS!


----------



## nicholas_mom (Apr 23, 2004)

Ya know, I got a free silk liner from Luxe Baby that sounds just like yours.

Luxe Baby mentioned she was trying some silk tussel ?









I also don't feel like trying because it feels kinda rough to me, too.








: I hope someone can answer this for us.


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Raw silk feels almost tweedy if that helps at all? LOL I don't know if that is what your looking for in diapers, but that is what raw silk feels like, it also has an unusual smell to it (one I don't like LOL) What is the purpose of the silk liner?


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

I made some raw silk (noil not the tuhsal(sp) flats and fitteds for ds and I thought the same thing...ugh a bit nubbyrough, but I was willing to give it a try. When I put the dipes on him, and ask how they feel, he says they feel "good". He'll even grab (when I ask him to choose a dipe) his plain silk noil dipe over some of is dino dipes







. I don't mind the smell







. Just my experience. OH and I made some panty liners for me with the silk and I think it feels comfortable "down there".


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Raw silk isn't silky soft at all. But it's supposed to have healing properties to the skin, so helps diaper rash and such. HTH!


----------



## MamaChel (Mar 28, 2003)

Raw Silk is rough compared to the haboti (china silk) that most people assosciate with the silky feeling. It's a very durable fabric and it *will* soften up with time. I have several garments made of raw silk and once broken in the fabric is like a comfy t-shirt. Hmmm....Maybe I should turn my scraps into liners....


----------



## amym72 (Jun 14, 2003)

I have silk liners and a dipe and they look like burlap. I got the liners for if dd had a rash but since switching from PUL all the time to fitteds and wool she hasn't had any rashes.


----------

